# Babywearing: Do you also NEED a stroller?



## Feronia

I have an Ergo carrier and DH and I plan to use that the entire time. Everyone is telling us that we also have to buy a stroller for back pain, convenience, storage, trying on clothes, back pain, etc., but I'd really like to try to go without one.

Did any of you babywear exclusively and not use a stroller? DH and I are both young, active, and don't have any back problems, and I thought the Ergo was supposed to last a decent amount of time without being straining on the back. Is this not the case?

I appreciate hearing your experiences! :flower:


----------



## Florance

As much as I love to wear my baby, there are times that we just cannot wear her, for example when we are in a restaurant eating, trying on clothing in a store when I am shopping with DD alone, or going to the washroom. Maybe some people are skillful enough to do all those while baby wearing but I couldn't pull those off. >_< So I have a stroller as well.


----------



## Rachel_C

It's totally down to personal preference. 

In the situations where people might think you need a buggy, you really don't e.g. restaurant - a small baby can be laid on a muslin/blanket on the floor if there's carpet or alongside you on a bench seat. Or you will probably perfect the art of eating while holding a baby anyway... then once they can sit nearly unaided, so maybe 5-6 months you can put them in a highchair for a little while (with a blanket or coat stuffed around them if it's a bit big). Or I've kept LO in the carrier in a restaurant when she was asleep!

When in changing rooms, I'd just lay/sit LO on the floor. They're carpeted anyway. 

I've put my LO on the floor of a public loo too but mostly I'd just keep her on me while I went to the loo - why not?! 

I do prefer to use a buggy most of the time with my two but only because I don't pack light so I like the storage and my oldest likes to use the buggy board. I'm not determined enough to tandem wear! If I was more into babywearing, I would just get one of those old lady style trolley things for my stuff when on full days out. 

I would stick with your plan. If you give it a go and it works, great. If it doesn't, maybe you'll find in several months that you'd like a buggy occasionally, still great cos you will then be able to buy a buggy that isn't suitable for a newborn (some don't like quite flat enough) and save yourself a load of money compared to buying one suitable from birth :) And also, I think it's very difficult to buy a buggy before you have a baby to put in it and try out. Better to wait until you have the baby, then give them a good test drive and see what you like, if you do end up wanting one.


----------



## Florance

See, I can occasionally deal with eating while holding DD and put her on the floor in the change room, I can even pack all my crap into my backpack while babywearing even though I am over packer, but the washroom part is the one I cannot deal with AT ALL! So yeah if you think you can do it, you shouldn't need a stroller. :)


----------



## fionar

We had a stroller, but my husband and I NEVER used it (really) when our son was little. We use it now when we go running, but when we'd go for walks, out to the mall, to the zoo, etc., we always wore him. He hated the stroller anyway, and it's way easier to navigate crowds without wheels.

Just my opinion. If you don't think one is necessary, don't get one - nothing's stopping you from deciding later on that you need one and you can get one at that point. If we hadn't been given strollers, we certainly wouldn't have spent money on one.


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for your input!

Rachel, I think if I had two like you I would be far more inclined to get a stroller, but DH and I only plan to have one. Also, DH is with me almost every single time I go out (and he's taking a year off of his classes) so perhaps I can just toss her over to him if I have difficulty going to the washroom while babywearing.

It's a great idea to just wait and see how I handle it! It's also good to know that it's easier to shop for strollers when you have the baby with you. :)

Florence, we're both in Vancouver! *waves* Have you had any difficulty babywearing here? I don't think I'd put LO on the floor of a public Vancouver washroom lol...


----------



## staralfur

I planned on using my Ergo all the time but despite our best efforts my LO just HATES it! And I was very happy to have a stroller because she absolutely loves it... 

I also love having the stroller for when we take her shopping. Much easier! 

But your baby could love it in the Ergo and you'd have no need for a stroller. So if you're unsure, like a PP said, just wait until after she's born and you can get one then if you need to.


----------



## Florance

Hi Veronica! *wave* Baby wearing in Vancouver is really convenient for the most part, especially in downtown Vancouver where places were not really decided with stroller or accessibility in mind (try Pacific Center lol!). Rainy days and winter days are more challenging but you just have to dress yourself and baby for it. I found it to be so much easier to babywear when I am going out with DH 'cause, like you said, you can give baby to him when you do need to do something without wearing the baby. DH is very happy to babywear and not use the stroller while I use the stroller quite often. And yeah no baby on the floor of public washrooms in Vancouver lol!


----------



## xsadiex

I'd consider getting a buggy because you don't know how you will get on with your Ergo, you might find it great but when your LO starts getting heavier you may not want to wear them everywhere.

I find there are some days when I'm too tired, not in the mood, want freedom and space. You might be totally different though, I never got on with SSC's and prefer wraps but at the moment use my buggy 90% as I'm finding it easier and have sensitive shoulders. This is just me though, I used to wear my LO loads when he was small now he's 27 pounds I am struggling a bit. Sorry to be negative, just thought I'd tell you how I found it.

I guess you can always wait and see how you feel so you don't waste any money x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I haven't got one. (well, I have got one but Scarlett is way too small and too poor a sitter to go in it)

Scarlett sits on my lap in restaurants or we take her bumbo,or she stays asleep the carrier... I didn't wear my eldest much but no way would she have sat in her pushchair while I ate in a restaurant!! So it's no different with my exclusively worn baby.
I always use the toilet wearing Scarlett.

I never need to take lots of stuff out with me so I don't find that an issue, if I did I'd maybe consider the granny trolley or a rucksack. 
I put Scarlett on the floor when I try on clothes. If she is asleep I just buy the clothes and bring them back if they don't fit *shrugs*
I'd find a buggy an encumbrance tbh. My eldest occasionally runs off and it's easier not to chase after her pushing a buggy!


----------



## lozzy21

I could not have a pram, we like to go for coffee out for meals etc and there is no way i would feel safe leaving baby on the floor, All it takes is some one to not realise or spill some coffee and you have a bad accident. 

There are also some days i just dont want to wear her, if im feeling tired or ill its easier to walk clinging on to the pram.


----------



## Faythe

We got given one, but at almost 7 weeks old, we're yet to use it for LO.


----------



## Bean66

This is concerning me too. I have ordered a pram but not paid for it yet. We went with a bugaboo bee plus as it does seem to tick a lot of boxes for a city pushchair and we definitely want rear facing if we do use it.

It just seems so much to spend to then not use it, although I'm sure we will use it more after 6 months and baby may not like been worn. But then there are a lot more cheaper choices of pushchair that are 6months +.

Such a difficult decision. It's so hard when you just don't know. Maybe waiting until baby is here is the best choice?


----------



## aliss

I never bothered with one. I used the Ergo exclusively for 2 years+ until I was 31 weeks pregnant (and then I bought a double Cheetah for jogging). Things like going for coffee, clothing, etc... did all that with the Ergo. Mind you, I used back carry from 5 months and straws for coffee. At clothing stores and even the dentist, I gave him to staff to hold :rofl: But that is my style. The dental hygenists loved it b/c theirs were all grown up ;)

PS I'm from Vancouver too! But moved last year. Actually, I'm a hick from Abbotsford/Langley :( It's a shame there weren't really any Vancouver girls here before I moved, or I would have done a meetup with you all.


----------



## Rachel_C

Bean66 said:


> This is concerning me too. I have ordered a pram but not paid for it yet. We went with a bugaboo bee plus as it does seem to tick a lot of boxes for a city pushchair and we definitely want rear facing if we do use it.
> 
> It just seems so much to spend to then not use it, although I'm sure we will use it more after 6 months and baby may not like been worn. But then there are a lot more cheaper choices of pushchair that are 6months +.
> 
> Such a difficult decision. It's so hard when you just don't know. Maybe waiting until baby is here is the best choice?

For what it's worth, I have the Bee Plus and love it. If I couldn't have a parent facing buggy that was still PF for older children, I wouldn't have a buggy, it's really important IMO. And at least with the Bugaboo if you do sell it, you will get a lot back. I think we paid around £360 for ours (nice discount code for Mothercare!) a couple of years ago. I'd still expect at least £200 if I sold it and it's had heavy use. Compare that to our first pram which was around £300 and sold with only a few months of use for £60!


----------



## Feronia

aliss said:


> I never bothered with one. I used the Ergo exclusively for 2 years+ until I was 31 weeks pregnant (and then I bought a double Cheetah for jogging). Things like going for coffee, clothing, etc... did all that with the Ergo. Mind you, I used back carry from 5 months and straws for coffee. At clothing stores and even the dentist, I gave him to staff to hold :rofl: But that is my style. The dental hygenists loved it b/c theirs were all grown up ;)
> 
> PS I'm from Vancouver too! But moved last year. Actually, I'm a hick from Abbotsford/Langley :( It's a shame there weren't really any Vancouver girls here before I moved, or I would have done a meetup with you all.

Thank you! I was really hoping to hear someone say that they wore the Ergo for 2 or more years so that I didn't feel like I was crazy for wanting to try to do the same. :haha:

I've actually only lived in Vancouver for 2 years now -- I've yet to see too much of the Langley / Surrey area. :)


----------



## aliss

Feronia said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I never bothered with one. I used the Ergo exclusively for 2 years+ until I was 31 weeks pregnant (and then I bought a double Cheetah for jogging). Things like going for coffee, clothing, etc... did all that with the Ergo. Mind you, I used back carry from 5 months and straws for coffee. At clothing stores and even the dentist, I gave him to staff to hold :rofl: But that is my style. The dental hygenists loved it b/c theirs were all grown up ;)
> 
> PS I'm from Vancouver too! But moved last year. Actually, I'm a hick from Abbotsford/Langley :( It's a shame there weren't really any Vancouver girls here before I moved, or I would have done a meetup with you all.
> 
> Thank you! I was really hoping to hear someone say that they wore the Ergo for 2 or more years so that I didn't feel like I was crazy for wanting to try to do the same. :haha:
> 
> 
> I've actually only lived in Vancouver for 2 years now -- I've yet to see too much of the Langley / Surrey area. :)Click to expand...

You're not missing much :rofl: It's cow town and everyone has cars so nobody bothered with slings.

I originally bough ta Baby Bjorn when pregnant to walk my dog in. I bought a graco stroller too when pregnant. Anyways, I loved wearing him so much that I never took the Graco out and ended up buying an Ergo at 5 weeks as he was a hefty baby and very colicky. It was totally by accident but found the Ergo to be so useful there was simply no point to bother with a stroller. I find Vancouver to be kind of a stroller unfriendly city anyways (ie Skytrain or whatever, yes Pacific Centere hah, Metrotown), the Ergo rocks. Alex has been worn everywhere from Chinatown to Victoria! Even went inside the Empress Hotel but fast asleep b/c of it (he wouldn't sleep in stroller).


----------



## Bean66

Rachel_C said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> This is concerning me too. I have ordered a pram but not paid for it yet. We went with a bugaboo bee plus as it does seem to tick a lot of boxes for a city pushchair and we definitely want rear facing if we do use it.
> 
> It just seems so much to spend to then not use it, although I'm sure we will use it more after 6 months and baby may not like been worn. But then there are a lot more cheaper choices of pushchair that are 6months +.
> 
> Such a difficult decision. It's so hard when you just don't know. Maybe waiting until baby is here is the best choice?
> 
> For what it's worth, I have the Bee Plus and love it. If I couldn't have a parent facing buggy that was still PF for older children, I wouldn't have a buggy, it's really important IMO. And at least with the Bugaboo if you do sell it, you will get a lot back. I think we paid around £360 for ours (nice discount code for Mothercare!) a couple of years ago. I'd still expect at least £200 if I sold it and it's had heavy use. Compare that to our first pram which was around £300 and sold with only a few months of use for £60!Click to expand...

Thank you for this. You have finally put my mind at rest. I really try to not go for baby hype and didn't want to spend silly money for no reason. I've been going around in circles for months. 

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## littlegenes

I personally use both- great for when you need to nip into the supermarket as I found it a bit of a pain wearing her and I had somewhere to put the shopping if we walked. Plus my mum looks after her while I am at university and I don't think she could manage carrying a 27lb toddler all the time. 

I don't wear as much as I used when she was younger- she naps better in her pram and if we are going out for a long stretch I tend to use the pram over our ERGO.


----------



## littlegenes

Just some advice for you- maybe buy something cheap if your adamant to predominately use your ERGO. Then if you change your mind you could buy something a bit more expensive if you so wish.


----------



## Feronia

aliss said:


> You're not missing much :rofl: It's cow town and everyone has cars so nobody bothered with slings.
> 
> I originally bough ta Baby Bjorn when pregnant to walk my dog in. I bought a graco stroller too when pregnant. Anyways, I loved wearing him so much that I never took the Graco out and ended up buying an Ergo at 5 weeks as he was a hefty baby and very colicky. It was totally by accident but found the Ergo to be so useful there was simply no point to bother with a stroller. I find Vancouver to be kind of a stroller unfriendly city anyways (ie Skytrain or whatever, yes Pacific Centere hah, Metrotown), the Ergo rocks. Alex has been worn everywhere from Chinatown to Victoria! Even went inside the Empress Hotel but fast asleep b/c of it (he wouldn't sleep in stroller).

Whew! It's not just my imagination then that navigating Vancouver with a stroller would be a challenge. :haha: I imagine that cuddling up with baby in the Ergo would be nice in colder whether for both of us!

Thank you all again for helping me resolve to give exclusive babywearing a try and not buy a stroller up front!


----------



## snowfia

I know a couple of people who don't have one.
I have one but tbh, I don't wear LO as much as I'd like because I always have too much stuff to carry :/


----------



## aliss

It's a lot easier to buy a stroller than an ergo, if you really need one, I'm sure you could get one any day you wanted!

I bought my Ergo at TJ Kiddie store, it was well worth every penny! There is one in south van on sw marine dr. I got mine at the cloverdale location.


----------



## aliss

Feronia said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> You're not missing much :rofl: It's cow town and everyone has cars so nobody bothered with slings.
> 
> I originally bough ta Baby Bjorn when pregnant to walk my dog in. I bought a graco stroller too when pregnant. Anyways, I loved wearing him so much that I never took the Graco out and ended up buying an Ergo at 5 weeks as he was a hefty baby and very colicky. It was totally by accident but found the Ergo to be so useful there was simply no point to bother with a stroller. I find Vancouver to be kind of a stroller unfriendly city anyways (ie Skytrain or whatever, yes Pacific Centere hah, Metrotown), the Ergo rocks. Alex has been worn everywhere from Chinatown to Victoria! Even went inside the Empress Hotel but fast asleep b/c of it (he wouldn't sleep in stroller).
> 
> Whew! It's not just my imagination then that navigating Vancouver with a stroller would be a challenge. :haha: I imagine that cuddling up with baby in the Ergo would be nice in colder whether for both of us!
> 
> Thank you all again for helping me resolve to give exclusive babywearing a try and not buy a stroller up front!Click to expand...

Just buy yourself a large/extra large coat and you can wear it overtop with just baby's little head poking out the top :) That's how I wore Alex the 1st winter (or you can buy an M coat if you are made of money lol it's at www.themcoat.com 

I'm trying to figure out how to do this in -30C weather here in QC with the newborn, might have to spring for the Amauti.


----------



## Feronia

aliss said:


> Just buy yourself a large/extra large coat and you can wear it overtop with just baby's little head poking out the top :) That's how I wore Alex the 1st winter (or you can buy an M coat if you are made of money lol it's at www.themcoat.com
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to do this in -30C weather here in QC with the newborn, might have to spring for the Amauti.

OMG that is one pricy coat! :shock: (But awesome!) Great idea though -- I have a giant ass thrift store coat that should do the trick for this. My mom bought me an Ergo and is bringing it up when she visits in a few weeks. 

I really don't envy you in -30 degree weather! The coldest I've experienced is maybe -6, lol...


----------



## lovemyDD

Rachel_C said:


> It's totally down to personal preference.

I agree with the above statement. DD is 18 months now and we are using the Action Baby Carrier. We have not used or bought a stroller because we won't be able to use it so it is not practical for us to buy one. However, using a stroller might help but I had also read from forums that a stroller also have some pros and cons so it will all depends to you. :flower:


----------



## hanelei

Where I live most people usually have both a carrier (usually Ergo) and a stroller. Here in Tokyo most people tend not to have cars (public transport is excellent and parking is expensive), or if they do it's just one and the dad uses it for commuting. 

Times I have been happy I have a stroller as an option:

When I have a lot to carry- picnics, parties, shopping etc. With no car I have to physically carry everything I take with me so it is good to have the stroller just for the basket underneath sometimes! At airports it's great too (LO has been to NZ twice and Thailand once in his 19 months, and we'll be leaving for NZ again next Sat).

During this summer- it often hits 35 deg C here in summer and when LO was small it wasn't so bad, but we were both a sweaty mess this summer the few times I had to take him in the Ergo. Also he refuses to wear a hat and it is easier to shade him from the sun in a stroller than a carrier.

If we are out walking around all day- while the Ergo doesn't give me any back pain it can just get tiring walking up and down hills and stairs all day with a heavy bag and a 10kg toddler in the Ergo, so it's good to have the option of putting him in the stroller. 

Also now he's bigger (19 months), there are times when he gets fussy in the Ergo- he likes to be able to move around more and see what's going on and he starts to struggle. Most times he's quite happy cuddling in it though!

Basically, both are indispensable for me- if you think Vancouver is hard to get around with a stroller, try downtown Tokyo! Sometimes it is easier to use the carrier, especially if a lot of trains and stairs are involved, and because my LO hates the stroller's rain cover, (he throws a huge tantrum if we try to use it) the Ergo is great for rainy days. I think it's good to have the choice so you can use what suits for particular situations.


----------



## aliss

I can't imagine trying to navigate a stroller in downtown Tokyo!!! City has the same population as our country LOL.


----------



## lozzy21

Its days like thursday im glad i had a pram, about to walk to fat club and the weather got crap, it was too windy to use a brolly so LO went in her pram with the rain cover up, halfway there and the heavens opened and i was soaked through. Niamh stayed nice and dry in her pram despite me jeans being wet enough to ring out.


----------



## ellebob

Kaia hated her pram so much that I haven't put her in it since she was 9 weeks old. In restaurants I just hold her. The main time I struggle is just when I need to redo the wrap, but I can lie her on a chair and stand so she can't roll off, get someone to hold her or put her on a changing mat (I don't know if that's even a problem for the ergo).

Now that I'm thinking about the last time she was in the pram was when I had the contraceptive implant fitted for which I needed to lie still on the bed so couldn't have held her, so for situations like that I might have had to make sure I had someone with me if I didn't have a pram. But I've never had an issue since deciding not to use it. 

I imagine when she's at the age where she wants to walk half the time the pram might work better for us but we'll see when we get there.


----------



## Tacey

I can't get the hang of pushchairs, let alone a pram suitable for a little baby. Funnily enough, I was reading my early posts before Alice was born yesterday (too much time on my hands?!) and I was asking the same question. Almost everyone told me to get a pram, and we decide to. It was the biggest waste of money we made (although thankfully second hand!). Alice hated it, and the only pram Arthur has been in is a lovely, but enormous Silvercross from the 70s that MIL is obsessed with!

Anyway, short answer, no, you don't need one!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Slings/ssc have a much longer lifespan than prams... by which I mean there was no way my son would go in his pram past 2 yrs of hage but he's over 3 now and still goes in the ergo when tired :)


----------



## littlegenes

Toms Mummy said:


> Slings/ssc have a much longer lifespan than prams... by which I mean there was no way my son would go in his pram past 2 yrs of hage but he's over 3 now and still goes in the ergo when tired :)

I wish this was Ava :dohh: she will still go in it- but if we are going out for longer than half an hour I will take her in the pram otherwise because she won't stay in her Ergo for too long anymore :cry:


----------



## Toms Mummy

littlegenes said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Slings/ssc have a much longer lifespan than prams... by which I mean there was no way my son would go in his pram past 2 yrs of hage but he's over 3 now and still goes in the ergo when tired :)
> 
> I wish this was Ava :dohh: she will still go in it- but if we are going out for longer than half an hour I will take her in the pram otherwise because she won't stay in her Ergo for too long anymore :cry:Click to expand...

My LO went through a phase of this around the 2 yr mark... that quest for freedom! But from this age he only went in it when he got tired walking. There was no way he would go in his pram despite how tired he was! :dohh:


----------



## NaturalMomma

I have not used a stroller with either of my children, and I'm pregnant with #3 and have no plans on buying or using a stroller. Carriers work just fine for me.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yeah that's a good point about the longer lifespan of slings, ruby is over the weight limit of the pushchair (15kg) but not the sling. I'm not sure I could pull off tandem wearing (people look at me like I have 2 heads as it is) so I'm just a mean mummy really and ruby has no choice about walking.


----------



## Toms Mummy

You're not mean. There are lots of people I know who had a second when their 1st was 2ish and although the second used the pram they make the 1st walk despite it being easier to carry baby and have toddler in pram, some just don't like carrying x


----------



## Toms Mummy

You're not mean. There are lots of people I know who had a second when their 1st was 2ish and although the second used the pram they make the 1st walk despite it being easier to carry baby and have toddler in pram, some just don't like carrying x


----------



## fionar

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Yeah that's a good point about the longer lifespan of slings, ruby is over the weight limit of the pushchair (15kg) but not the sling. I'm not sure I could pull off tandem wearing (people look at me like I have 2 heads as it is) so I'm just a mean mummy really and ruby has no choice about walking.

You're not mean. We "make" our three year old walk everywhere. We bring the carrier for longer trips, but even when we walk to my parents' place (about 2 miles from our house), he walks. We plan extra time for dawdling and walking slow, but he walks. It's good for 'em. ;-)


----------



## patch2006uk

We have a pushchair, but we used it about 6 times, and it hasn't been used at all since about last May (2011). I feel a bit guilty, as it was the main thing my parents bought us for LO, but it just didn't fit in with our lifestyle or where we live. 

We don't drive, so we use public transport and walk alot. We live in a city centre, there are heavy gates at every entrance to our building, and they open onto either busy streets or a canal towpath, so not very pushchair friendly.

When LO was tiny little, he just stayed in the sling or we got him out to sit on our laps. As he got older, he went in a highchair if we were sitting down, or again he sat on our laps. Now he mainly walks, but the sling is a godsend. I can't imagine the logistics of trying to keep tabs on a toddler and maneuver a buggy! Much easier to pack a sling in your bag and be on your way. 

Yes, we don't have as much luggage space as you might with a buggy, but we do our grocery shopping online, and we buy bigger things when me and OH are out together, so you're not carrying both a toddler and a massive heavy shopping bag. Same with clothes shopping - just take someone with you!

I'm not sure how I'm going to manage with 2, but I really don't want to use a pushchair if I can help it. The one thing I was dreading about having a baby was being limited to lifts and places with ramps, and I'm so glad that it hasn't been that way at all! I don't want to give up my freedom to use escalators and narrow aisles!

Perhaps my only comment would be on the ergo itself. I started off with a stretchy wrap, then a woven for front carries, then swapped to a manduca (basically a different brand of SSC, so like the ergo but with a few differences) between 9 and 18 months and exclusively back carried, and then I found it just wasn't distributing his weight as well as I'd like. I started using the woven wraps again around 18 months, and they hold his weight so much better than the manduca. You can also get a much wider variety of materials for a wrap, so if it's summer you can choose a gauze wrap for a lighter baby or a linen blend for a toddler (I've just ordered one of these after being loaned one - they're amazingly supportive and strong, but really breathable and so cool!). 

I can also still very comfortably carry my LO on my back at nearly 32 weeks pregnant, as the wrap can be tied right up under your boobs, nowhere near a pregnancy bump. The manduca wouldn't be in a very comfortable position anymore, it'd be right across the middle of my bump. 

You might find the ergo totally perfect for you to use exclusively, but I don't know many people who don't end up with at least one wrap, just because they're so flexible. I also never found the manduca partic comfortable as a front carry - it was more like wearing a backpack on my front. It didn't hurt, just felt a bit weird. The wraps always felt very right, like LO was a part of me, rather than something I was carrying.

Hope any of that is useful! I've typed loads more than I was intending to, sorry! :flower:


----------



## LittleBoo

I'm an exclusive babywearer, highly recommend it! I've never had issue, and I have really weird joints so kind of expected it to get uncomfortable. He's almost 15 months now, doubt we'll ever buy a pram/pushchair, future babies shall be worn!


----------



## Feronia

patch2006uk said:


> Perhaps my only comment would be on the ergo itself. I started off with a stretchy wrap, then a woven for front carries, then swapped to a manduca (basically a different brand of SSC, so like the ergo but with a few differences) between 9 and 18 months and exclusively back carried, and then I found it just wasn't distributing his weight as well as I'd like. I started using the woven wraps again around 18 months, and they hold his weight so much better than the manduca. You can also get a much wider variety of materials for a wrap, so if it's summer you can choose a gauze wrap for a lighter baby or a linen blend for a toddler (I've just ordered one of these after being loaned one - they're amazingly supportive and strong, but really breathable and so cool!).

Hey, thanks for your feedback about your experiences with SSCs and woven wraps! I've been eyeing woven wraps and will probably end up getting one eventually. I honestly can't see DH wearing one, which is why I figured we'd start out with the Ergo. :haha: 

Do you have any recommendations on good woven wraps?

Edit: Do you think this one looks good? https://www.etsy.com/listing/976581..._to=CA&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=woven+wrap

I'd like one that would work into toddlerhood, and this one is a great price!


----------



## patch2006uk

The one in the link is a gauze wrap. It would be super cool and comfortable for a baby, but gauze can start to dig with an older/heavier baby or toddler. They're generally used as summer wraps for babies but not as your 'main' wrap. 

If you want a long lasting wrap, something that's 100% cotton is a good place to start. I've only got one woven wrap at the moment-a didymos. German style wovens are generally considered the best, as they have a diagonal stretch do they wrap around LO without giving too much and pulling away from you. Lenny lambs are a good budget wrap, but it's worth remembering that most wraps hold their value reasonably well, so as long as you look after it, you could probably make a good chunk of the money back on it by selling it on once you've finished :)


----------



## patch2006uk

I learned a good amount from this website when I was first researching

https://www.wrapyourbaby.com/

:)


----------



## Rachel_C

I love my cotton Didy :) It's my first and only wrap but I am so glad I got it. I got it on sale somewhere so I think it'll probably sell for what I paid, which wasn't all that much anyway. From everything I've read, I would always recommend going for a 'proper' one (GSW) because they generally get very good reviews. I wouldn't want to buy a cheaper one and either be put off babywearing by it or have to spend more again on another wrap.


----------



## aliss

Feronia,

https://www.thebabywearer.com is the main babywearing site for US & Canada. There are Vancouver meetups if you are interested in attending! If you ever make it to Victoria then there is a natural parenting store on Fort St which is incredible and has a library of slings too (along with natural childbirthing classes and a breastfeeding room to sit & nurse and chat with other bf'ers!)


----------



## Feronia

Thanks for the resources! :thumbup: It looks like there's a lot to learn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have a stroller as well as babywearing as I find my back hurts after a bit so I find a stroller useful sometimes :)


----------



## mclainpauline

Stroller is one of the best option for you to carry the baby anywhere with you. I also use stroller for my baby and i am very happy with that. Baby feel comfort and safe in stroller so you need not worry about it. You can buy stroller from online stores as per your choice.


----------



## patch2006uk

mclainpauline said:


> Stroller is one of the best option for you to carry the baby anywhere with you. I also use stroller for my baby and i am very happy with that. Baby feel comfort and safe in stroller so you need not worry about it. You can buy stroller from online stores as per your choice.

This is the second post I've seen where you say a pushchair is preferable and safer to a sling. If you don't use a sling, how do you know you prefer a pushchair? 

Also, I'm pretty sure my baby felt safer and more comfortable up against my chest, securely in the sling, than flat on his back in a pushchair, bundled in blankets rather than sharing our body heat.


----------



## Rachel_C

patch2006uk said:


> mclainpauline said:
> 
> 
> Stroller is one of the best option for you to carry the baby anywhere with you. I also use stroller for my baby and i am very happy with that. Baby feel comfort and safe in stroller so you need not worry about it. You can buy stroller from online stores as per your choice.
> 
> This is the second post I've seen where you say a pushchair is preferable and safer to a sling. If you don't use a sling, how do you know you prefer a pushchair?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure my baby felt safer and more comfortable up against my chest, securely in the sling, than flat on his back in a pushchair, bundled in blankets rather than sharing our body heat.Click to expand...

I think it's just somebody advertising their shop, if you hover over the link in their sig :)


----------



## patch2006uk

Rachel_C said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mclainpauline said:
> 
> 
> Stroller is one of the best option for you to carry the baby anywhere with you. I also use stroller for my baby and i am very happy with that. Baby feel comfort and safe in stroller so you need not worry about it. You can buy stroller from online stores as per your choice.
> 
> This is the second post I've seen where you say a pushchair is preferable and safer to a sling. If you don't use a sling, how do you know you prefer a pushchair?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure my baby felt safer and more comfortable up against my chest, securely in the sling, than flat on his back in a pushchair, bundled in blankets rather than sharing our body heat.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's just somebody advertising their shop, if you hover over the link in their sig :)Click to expand...

Sig is gone now, and account inactive. I'd say troll/advert.


----------



## fionar

patch2006uk said:


> mclainpauline said:
> 
> 
> Stroller is one of the best option for you to carry the baby anywhere with you. I also use stroller for my baby and i am very happy with that. Baby feel comfort and safe in stroller so you need not worry about it. You can buy stroller from online stores as per your choice.
> 
> This is the second post I've seen where you say a pushchair is preferable and safer to a sling. If you don't use a sling, how do you know you prefer a pushchair?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure my baby felt safer and more comfortable up against my chest, securely in the sling, than flat on his back in a pushchair, bundled in blankets rather than sharing our body heat.Click to expand...

Honestly, this person seems to be on some kind of a stroller crusade. 

Babies feel safe in carriers snuggled up to mom or dad just like you say they do in strollers. 

This thread isn't a pro-carrier anti-stroller diatribe, just asking if a stroller is REALLY necessary (which many would argue they're not, we certainly never found much of a use for ours).


----------



## patch2006uk

fionar said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mclainpauline said:
> 
> 
> Stroller is one of the best option for you to carry the baby anywhere with you. I also use stroller for my baby and i am very happy with that. Baby feel comfort and safe in stroller so you need not worry about it. You can buy stroller from online stores as per your choice.
> 
> This is the second post I've seen where you say a pushchair is preferable and safer to a sling. If you don't use a sling, how do you know you prefer a pushchair?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure my baby felt safer and more comfortable up against my chest, securely in the sling, than flat on his back in a pushchair, bundled in blankets rather than sharing our body heat.Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, this person seems to be on some kind of a stroller crusade.
> 
> Babies feel safe in carriers snuggled up to mom or dad just like you say they do in strollers.
> 
> This thread isn't a pro-carrier anti-stroller diatribe, just asking if a stroller is REALLY necessary (which many would argue they're not, we certainly never found much of a use for ours).Click to expand...

Didn't intend for it to come across like I was saying pushchairs are bad. They totally have their place, and there's nothing wrong with them.

Having re-read my post, it is a little negative on the old pushchair, but that's only cos LO hated it soooo much as a newborn. He cried every time we laid him in it. We certainly hadn't intended to be full time baby wearers, but LO wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## fionar

patch2006uk said:


> Didn't intend for it to come across like I was saying pushchairs are bad. They totally have their place, and there's nothing wrong with them.
> 
> Having re-read my post, it is a little negative on the old pushchair, but that's only cos LO hated it soooo much as a newborn. He cried every time we laid him in it. We certainly hadn't intended to be full time baby wearers, but LO wouldn't have it any other way!

Oh my goodness, my comment was NOT directed at you at all!! The other poster just seemed to have this idea that all of us saying "Didn't find a need for a stroller" were saying "ZOMG STROLLERS ARE TERRRRRRRIBLE!!!" when really, we weren't. ;-)

So hard to read tone on the internet. I didn't think you were being mean about strollers at all, just relaying your experiences (which very closely match ours, actually).


----------



## patch2006uk

No worries :) I'm not at my brightest at the mo anyway! Looks like the other poster was a troll, anyway. Potentially with a pushchair selling online business :haha: :dohh:


----------



## morri

I at first also didnt wat a pram, also for space and storagbne reasons. So far now i havent been outside yet, because it is so cold here atm, I used a wrap inside but it is a bit unconvenient for bfing, hm, anyway just for when we need it we get now a used one, collecting it tomorrow, I'll tell if I get out more then :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

morri said:


> I at first also didnt wat a pram, also for space and storagbne reasons. So far now i havent been outside yet, because it is so cold here atm, I used a wrap inside but it is a bit unconvenient for bfing, hm, anyway just for when we need it we get now a used one, collecting it tomorrow, I'll tell if I get out more then :haha:

I know this isn't what you meant but you've made me giggle - you said your wrap isn't convenient for BF so now I'm imagining somebody trying to BF while LO is in a pushchair! Now those would be some saggy boobs :rofl:.


----------



## morri

well, well .lol
I have to learn something else than the cross cradle carry, or use th bondolino. hmm, tried at home and it was hard to undo all the wrap well half) just to get her down to nursing level :haha:.


----------

